# Leon Dixon Top 25 Collectible Bikes...



## my560sec (Oct 2, 2019)

Posted In The First Annual North American Directory Of Classic Bicycle Collectors & Dealers...
Is This Top 25 Line up Valid In Today's Collecting Or One's Opinion???


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2019)

I wonder why he left out the Krates that sell for thousands.   Not rare or hard to find but still. Maybe amend that and make it 26.  lol


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2019)

my560sec said:


> Posted In The First Annual North American Directory Of Classic Bicycle Collectors & Dealers...
> Is This Top 25 Line up Valid In Today's Collecting Or One's Opinion???
> 
> View attachment 1073022
> ...



That's probably what folks were collecting at the time Leon wrote that. Things have changed a lot in the last 30 years. Hardly anyone used to collect BMX & ten speed bicycles, but now they do.

I'd most likely take some off and then add others myself. I know those bikes are valuable, but a lot of them ugly. The Bowden Spacelander takes the cake. It's worth big money, but I think they're one of ugliest bikes I've ever seen. Other folks love them though?


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 3, 2019)

I was collecting 30+ years ago.
List is his opinion.
There, that's the nicest thing I'll say.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2019)

There will never be one, definitive, list. Everyone has their own opinion. Noticeably absent are the RMS of '37-8. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 3, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> I was collecting 30+ years ago.
> List is his opinion.
> There, that's the nicest thing I'll say.



I give: What is a 1920's "Charlie Chaplin bike"?


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 3, 2019)

I agree with Shawn. A top 25 list and no RMS (37/38). There are some nice bikes on that list but a Huffy Radio bike over an RMS...………….NOT!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 3, 2019)

Whatever happened to Leon?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> I give: What is a 1920's "Charlie Chaplin bike"?



I would love to know this as well?  Anyone have input?
Thanks Edwin for posting this by the way.  I figured it would create some energy today!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 3, 2019)

Shoulda included the schwinn double duty autocycle or 41 super deluxe...37 roadmaster... Donald duck bike? Blue ladies phantom? And mead rangers? 33 motobike?


----------



## Handyman (Oct 3, 2019)

Can't possibly be accurate.................there are no Ivers on it !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2019)

I love that we're all different...
Mine:
1938-9 Roadmaster Motormaster
1934 Elgin w/Elgin Cycle Motor
1919 Crown and Johnson Motor Wheel
1948 Schwinn Pacemaker Whizzer
etc....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> I give: What is a 1920's "Charlie Chaplin bike"?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2019)

AHEM! I don't see the Cheeto Bike in that list! What's up with that??


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> AHEM! I don't see the Cheeto Bike in that list! What's up with that??



The list is _BCB-period_...Before Cheeto Bikes.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2019)

You think Leon is referring to bikes badged as such?


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> I agree with Shawn. A top 25 list and no RMS (37/38). There are some nice bikes on that list but a Huffy Radio bike over an RMS...………….NOT!



I agree, what's a Huffy Radio bike doing on that list?


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2019)

1motime said:


> Whatever happened to Leon?



He's still around. Several of the folks on the Cabe are still in contact with him. I'd love to meet him. I bet I could learn a whole lot more about these old bikes. Barry


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 3, 2019)

Speaking of  lists. Take a look at this top ten list from several different collectors. Not even the top five are identical on any list. I do see the RMS on several lists but Huffy Radio bike, where are you.........

It's all a difference of opinion and preference.


----------



## my560sec (Oct 3, 2019)

It's To My Understanding Leon Attended The Royal Oak Michigan Show Two Weeks Ago...


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2019)

1motime said:


> Leon is an unique individual



I've heard a lot about Leon. I've been told he's got an amazing collection of Schwinn paperwork, literature etc. Barry


----------



## tryder (Oct 3, 2019)

I saw a bunch of his bicycles and a great old time bicycle movie called "the six day race" (or something close) at the Oakland Museum of Art some time ago.   
Good memories... lots of fun....super cool old bikes!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 3, 2019)

In regards to missing classics on Leons list, the internet did not exist back then! Some bikes we know of as classics today, might not of even been known about back then. We only had very few printed pieces of literature available, swap meets and old bike shops to talk and see old bikes.


----------



## sarmisluters (Oct 3, 2019)

I have one of his books, Leon was involved in the car design industry and he wrote a book on the history of a Detroit concept car fabrication shop. The book is called Creative Industries of Detroit from Car Tech press.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m still waiting for his Balloonatic book to be published. Will probably never happen since he’s been publishing it for the last 35 years.

It would be a great book though.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> In regards to missing classics on Leons list, the internet did not exist back then! Some bikes we know of as classics today, might not of even been known about back then. We only had very few printed pieces of literature available, swap meets and old bike shops to talk and see old bikes.



Don, it is wild to think that no one knew about an Evinrude, Roadmaster Supreme, or Colson Commander back then.  When one popped up at an auction or swap it must have blown people's minds!  Today these icons are so ingrained in the bicycle hobby and the internet is the primary reason we are informed.  I am still baffled no one can comment on what a "Charlie Chaplin" bicycle is??  Does one exist in the Evolution books?


----------



## 1motime (Oct 3, 2019)

So


New Mexico Brant said:


> Don, it is wild to think that no one knew about an Evinrude, Roadmaster Supreme, or Colson Commander back then.  When one popped up at an auction or swap it must have blown people's minds!  Today these icons are so ingrained in the bicycle hobby and the internet is the primary reason we are informed.  I am still baffled no one can comment on what a "Charlie Chaplin" bicycle is??  Does one exist in the Evolution books?



Is Leon reading this thread?  What is a Charlie Chaplin Bike?


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Don, it is wild to think that no one knew about an Evinrude, Roadmaster Supreme, or Colson Commander back then.  When one popped up at an auction or swap it must have blown people's minds!  Today these icons are so ingrained in the bicycle hobby and the internet is the primary reason we are informed.  I am still baffled no one can comment on what a "Charlie Chaplin" bicycle is??  Does one exist in the Evolution books?



I almost bought the Charlie Chaplin badge, but I was told it was a repop. I think it must have been copied from another badge if it's called a repop? Don't know for sure?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 3, 2019)

I am in contact with Leon-he is alive and well! He is in a semi-seclusion from the bike world and still continues to write for automotive magazines. He continues to work on his bicycle reference book(s)-adding more-refining it-and promises to finish in this lifetime! Trying to condense 80 thousand pieces of bicycle literature into perhaps several volumes is no small matter. I have seen the literature first hand-its unbelievable. I don't know where one would start-maybe that is why the book is taking so long! I wonder if the 'list' would be about the same as it was years ago. Not enough 'Schwinns' on the list to satisfy me!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> I am in contact with Leon-he is alive and well! He is in a semi-seclusion from the bike world and still continues to write for automotive magazines. He continues to work on his bicycle reference book(s)-adding more-refining it-and promises to finish in this lifetime! Trying to condense 80 thousand pieces of bicycle literature into perhaps several volumes is no small matter. I have seen the literature first hand-its unbelievable. I don't know where one would start-maybe that is why the book is taking so long! I wonder if the 'list' would be about the same as it was years ago. Not enough 'Schwinns' on the list to satisfy me!



I can't even imagine trying to put all that information together. I dealt with a very small fraction of the information he has and it took me 4 years. Barry


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 3, 2019)

Yep, my bad. I just noticed that myself 

Disregard my brain fart.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 3, 2019)

Wrong Phil that's why...


CWCMAN said:


> Interesting to note that RMS37 the CWC expert, Phil Scott doesn't even have a CWC let alone an RMS on his list


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 5, 2019)

I would take #6 off the list !!!!!!!!!!!! B A R F


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 5, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> I would take #6 off the list !!!!!!!!!!!! B A R F



I'm with you, Ugliest Bike Ever Made award belongs to that thing!


----------



## slick (Oct 6, 2019)

I've got 3 on that list. I feel pretty good. 

I met Leon about a dozen years ago in Stockton at our cycle show. He was eyeballing my girls Iver Johnson I had for sale. He started telling me the history of the Iver Johnson company and how they began. I didn't know it was him until he handed me his business card before he walked off into the sunset. He seemed like a wealth of knowledge I wouldn't mind sitting down and listening to for a weekend and seeing his collection of stuff. Like with everything, you take it with a grain of salt as far as opinions go. Make your own decisions based on all the facts and things you've heard. As far as this list. Quite a few would still be on my top 25 list. It's all in people's taste. Myself, I consider a bike in a rare color never seen more collectible since it was most likely special ordered by the store it was sold at. Just my .02


----------



## Nashman (Nov 11, 2019)

I dealt with Leon back in the 1980's and read his newsletters Classic Bicycle and Whizzer news.. We exchanged snail mail ( before personal computers/email!) & pictures and chatted on the phone a few times. He sold me some great Mercury Super Deluxe Fleetline literature. I still have some 35mm pictures ( copyright stamped of course!) of his collection of rare hub cutaways, shaft drive Elgin and his black "Cuda" muscle car to name a few. *UPDATE, I found my pictures Leon sent me and in fact the car was a '71 Challenger convertible bought NEW.* Very cool character that is a wealth of knowledge. More to read if you wish:  http://www.nbhaa.com/indexHIB.html


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 11, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I wonder why he left out the Krates that sell for thousands.   Not rare or hard to find but still. Maybe amend that and make it 26.  lol




It says rare bikes?


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 11, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> AHEM! I don't see the Cheeto Bike in that list! What's up with that??




Too commercial?


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 12, 2019)

I think he's only focused on Balloon bikes as being the rarest bikes.  I'm sure I could put a list together of what I think are the rarest bikes and everyone would scratch their chins a little.  

My list would only be the racing stuff of course!!!!  The days of the racing high wheel bikes and then the racing safeties are the rarest I think.  I could easily do a top 20 and there wouldn't be one balloon bike listed for me.

I tried to get him to send me information once on a bike that he knew of.  He wanted $35 to research it for me and to give me the information.  He already had the information in front of him but wanted the money first.  I've spent up to 4 - 6 hrs researching for certain people on just one bike and have never asked for a dime from anyone! My 2 cents as well - I usually get a thanks after all that time spent in research ........ and sometimes not even a thanks!


----------



## kreika (Nov 12, 2019)

Curious what number 18 is? Monark Silverking Super Frame?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 12, 2019)

No TOC! How dare he!


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2019)

This should be on the list....Rare AND beautiful......


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 13, 2019)

The Elgin Gull is the cats A$$
IMO


----------



## Nashman (Dec 5, 2019)

sarmisluters said:


> I have one of his books, Leon was involved in the car design industry and he wrote a book on the history of a Detroit concept car fabrication shop. The book is called Creative Industries of Detroit from Car Tech press.



 I have that book too. It's great!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 5, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> It says rare bikes?




Back when that list was developed, Krates were not really too popular or considered "Classics". Muscle cars were just starting to be appreciated.  Look at the car shows/auctions, antique shows, and how they have evolved. Look at the fields of the famed Hershey car show/flea market with acres of cars/parts back in the 70's compared to now. Most hobbies or trends evolve, change, die on the vine etc.

Who collects stamps here? How about Royal Dalton figures? Ask a Hot Wheel collector? Top dollar on Model A and T Fords now compared to a muscle car? Some things come back in style. Today, many young people are more focused on their cell phones and credit cards, selfies and sushi bars as opposed to the quality hand made things of the past. On line shopping, the internet....etc.  Ch..Ch..Ch..Ch...Changes as the "late great" David Bowie would sing!! Do I like the changes I see?.....not really, but I'm an old fart.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 5, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I wonder why he left out the Krates that sell for thousands.   Not rare or hard to find but still. Maybe amend that and make it 26.  lol



 See my post #47 please.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 5, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I agree, what's a Huffy Radio bike doing on that list?




I tend to agree, BUT if someone had told me back in the day ( 1970/s-early 80's/I was 18 in 1975 just outa high school, moved out, bought my 1st car, a 1958 Pontiac for $400.00 I kept/drove and owned for 29 years!) ) I'd own a Huffy Radiobike and a Schwinn Lemon Peeler in 2018/19, I'd have laughed my butt off!! I started collecting bicycles in about 1982. I now have bicycles from 1934-1969. Funny how that number ( 69-34 = difference in years/ 35 years) pretty much adds up to my longevity and participation in the vintage bike interest/hobby!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 5, 2019)

Nashman said:


> I tend to agree, BUT if someone had told me back in the day ( 1970/s-early 80's/I was 18 in 1975 just outa high school, moved out, bought my 1st car, a 1958 Pontiac for $400.00 I kept/drove and owned for 29 years!) ) I'd own a Huffy Radiobike and a Schwinn Lemon Peeler in 2018/19, I'd have laughed my butt off!! I started collecting bicycles in about 1982. I now have bicycles from 1934-1969. Funny how that number ( 69-34 = difference in years/ 35 years) pretty much adds up to my longevity and participation in the vintage bike interest/hobby!



That's cool! I caught  the bug a couple years before I got out of high school, I graduated in 1983. Two years later I went to Alaska and worked as an engineer on a ship for three years. While I was gone my mother hauled all my bikes to the dump. It was about 30 bikes. Know real cool ones but man it was a bummer. She told me I shouldn't have left them there so long. She was also famous for selling my stuff a yard sales. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Nashman (Dec 5, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> That's cool! I caught  the bug a couple years before I got out of high school, I graduated in 1983. Two years later I went to Alaska and worked as an engineer on a ship for three years. While I was gone my mother hauled all my bikes to the dump. It was about 30 bikes. Know real cool ones but man it was a bummer. She told me I shouldn't have left them there so long. She was also famous for selling my stuff a yard sales. Ha Ha Ha




Yeah, bummer about your bikes being turfed. You have a neat history! Alaska.....right on...

I made reference to parents "ditching cool items" with a friend ( Leon Dixon actually last week....his comic collection) when we were "out". My Brother in laws having their Austin J40 pedal car vanish when my "late" Mother in law saw fit......

When I think back now, the thought of getting a " Huffy Radiobike" or Schwinn "Lemon Peeler"  back in '75 would have blown me away! GREAT!!  I was just seriously digging vintage cars/bought my '58 Poncho ( I had just helped a pals older brother buy a 1959 Caddy, which I had no taste for in the early 70's then WOW!!) and getting into antiques of all kinds. I grew up with muscle bikes, but have always notched back to the earlier ones at 1st anyway. Enjoy!  Here is my Austin J40 I had to sell/restored/owned 20 years ( locally sold, thankfully to a friend so I can still visit..lol..) about 15 years ago. Great cars. Full thick metal, 5 feet long, same as the full size cars in many ways. Cheers!  Bob


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 5, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Yeah, bummer about your bikes being turfed. You have a neat history! Alaska.....right on...
> 
> I made reference to parents "ditching cool items" with a friend ( Leon Dixon actually last week....his comic collection) when we were "out". My Brother in laws having their Austin J40 pedal car vanish when my "late" Mother in law saw fit......
> 
> ...



Wow! I love it! BEAUTIFUL CAR! It looks like it's really well built. I like the way they did the engine. What a Christmas present that would be. Barry


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 5, 2019)

kreika said:


> Curious what number 18 is? Monark Silverking Super Frame?




The Monark 5-bar... full name, Superframe 5-bar.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 5, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> I give: What is a 1920's "Charlie Chaplin bike"?



I don't know any specifics and have no pics, however Leon had shown me pics of this bike in the past. It has the badge already posted, except the etching was the normal way... that reproduction badge was etched backwards. There's a funny... actually, kinda sad story about that, but I digress. It also had a Charlie Chaplin figurine mounted on the handlebars. I don't know if there was anything else special about the bike.  Rare, yeah. MEGA rare.. maybe he has the only one known?


----------



## Nashman (Dec 6, 2019)

Could be the only one.


----------



## mcdillis (Dec 7, 2019)

1motime said:


> Whatever happened to Leon?



Hello everybody. Larkin Little here putting in my 3 cents again. I had dinner with Leon a few nights ago and I have to say I really enjoy and like him. I must admit we've been buddies a long time. But not nearly as long as he's been in the bike hobby. His passion is super high for old bikes and I don't think it is possible for anyone to change that. Same with most or all of you that made a comment to this. If someone had a favorite music playlist in the fifties, it would be a whole lot different from someone who had a favorite musical playlist from the 90's. Kind of the same with Leons dated bike list. I'd also like to add who could leave a beautiful 37 or 38 CWC bike off their list. I would say my list would have to include a Schwinn Fastback and not a Krate or other flavor of StingRay. Ten years ago I would have never put an Evinrude on that list, but now since I own one and have had several moments alone with it, there is no way I could keep it off that list. Hope you like comment.


----------



## Pedals Past (Dec 20, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> I was collecting 30+ years ago.
> List is his opinion.
> There, that's the nicest thing I'll say.




Amen Bob!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2022)

Bumptime for this one.


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 18, 2022)

If you are really talking beauty list top 25 women of all time….. on someones Mama Cass Elliott would be on it…… here we go

1.  34 Schwinn Aerocycle
2. 38 Shelby speedline airflow 
3. 37 Roadmaster Supreme
4. 35 Elgin Bluebird
5. 36 Dayton Safety Streamline
6. 36 Colson Commander
7. 40 Mercury Pacemaker
8. 41 Schwinn Autocycle deluxe
9. 49-56 Schwinn Phantom
10. 54 JC Higgins 100
you could easily flip 5/6 as in my book they are a tie but to me thats the top 10, to list twenty i would get into 28” wheel Merkel, Dayton, Pierce, Indians and Harleys and someone else would throw in a modern road/racing bike…. me mine was the 61 Schwinn 8 speed Varsity……

In life you pay for beauty Schwinn wins the award with 3 of top 10 and if you went farther #11 would be the 64-1/2 Schwinn super deluxe stingray …… I am in love with many the Colson Bullnose and Clipper the Shelby Safety,  Elgin Skylark and Robin. Then  the Roadmaster delivery and the Schwinn cycletruck shouldnt be left off because they could be used to make money to put a honey on the sexist bikes of them all …… just about any girls version of these  bikes, only thing hotter is a babe in a bikini on the deck of a mahagoney boat. My list would truely have to stop with the top 10 ballooner collectables.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 18, 2022)

bummer......i don't have any of those in my stable!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 18, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> bummer......i don't have any of those in my stable!



It's all a matter of personal opinion. Even value is in the eye of the beholder to an extent. Yes, market dictates (admiration/want/need in numbers), but in an auction setting with 2 stubborn rich bidders who REALLY want something and bid it up to the clouds, that isn't a true value. The list will be different for everyone unless you collect for investment and popularity with the masses. Tyler, I'm betting you have some primo bikes (I know you do) and you like them and that's what counts. This thread is worthy of discussion and it's neat the way it evolves over time.  When it gets right down to it, " Babes on Bikes" could offer as many views and varied opinions. Who makes the coolest "bell bottom" pants these days? Do you prefer "Brylcreem" or "Score" to sculp that lid. I vote @fordmike65 has the best coiffed lid.


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 18, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Bumptime for this one.



Good job makes a good debate this topic


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 18, 2022)

Bluebird beats the aerocycle any day in ride coolness and quality..imo


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2022)

Certainly Leon's Elgin Gull at #1 isn't where the current market or collector's heads are at we the Copake bike is considered.  Tastes and desires change.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 18, 2022)

Just like pants and hairstyles.


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 18, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Bluebird beats the aerocycle any day in ride coolness and quality..imo



but the Aerocycle set tone i ve had ten bluebirds and three areocycles and personally i didnt keep either the Airflow and the RMS to me are far and away much sexier the BB took a gorilla to ride


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 18, 2022)

Rarer but not a good rider small frame I like the Cadillac feeling you get from a bluebird it just floats it's amazing


Pedals Past said:


> but the Aerocycle set tone i ve had ten bluebirds and three areocycles and personally i didnt keep either the Airflow and the RMS to me are far and away much sexier the BB took a gorilla to ride


----------



## slick (Nov 18, 2022)

I define collectable as how many exist. How many Elgin Gulls have popped up? Three maybe? The death bike.... Evinrudes.... less than a dozen ORIGINALS in existence should justify collectable. The Bug Eye supreme...only 5 maybe in original paint.... The Mercury Pacemaker is an underrated one also in deluxe trimming with aluminum fenders, chrome tank, guard and rack. 1938 Colson Imperial....how many original paint ones exist? 3 tops? That's the list we need to examine. How many exist? Aerocycles are great but are everywhere. The Bluebird, sure it's a rare bike but how many exist? A lot. The 1939 Hawthorne Zep is another rare one that's underrated. The list can go on forever.


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Certainly Leon's Elgin Gull at #1 isn't where the current market or collector's heads are at we the Copake bike is considered.  Tastes and desires change.



You also have to take in to account, that it was not complete. It was missing the original aluminum handlebars. And those are impossible to find.  Out of the "six known" Gulls only four have the bars.


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 18, 2022)

How many safetys have the aluminum bars one i know of that Marty now owns that i had for years …… i ve owned six Evinrudes all deluxe all the Evinrude talk is a myth i ve seen at least half of the so called fortu something sold …… How many original 36 indians …… I ve owned 2 orig paint 37 RMS i ve seen a dozen total and not with repop tanks count them and there is over 20 bikes …… original deluxe airflows with aluminum fluted fenders i know of 2 and i ve owned over 20 airflows to me that bike w/aluminum fenders is the rarest and #1 bike but as far as desireable the Aerocycle is king show me one collector with clean shorts when a really good orig showd up


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 18, 2022)

Ed Popowitz (catfish) spring fork big tank Dayton or his Columbia Air Rider big tank he got from me that was Castelli’s now there are two bikes that in my book doon him king …….


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2022)

My thinking, is a cross reference of everybody’s top 10 list, and which model bikes show up the most.
I’m sure the 35-37 Elgin Bluebird would be in the running for the most universally chosen bike.
That doesn’t mean it’s the rarest, most valuable bike.
It just means, it’s one of the most iconic bikes, because it has broad appeal among the most knowledgeable collectors.
I’m sure the 34-35 Schwinn Aerocycle, 38-39 Shelby Speedline Airflo, etc would also rate high across the spectrum.
But, what one model is just about on everyone’s list?
That’s the question.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 18, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> My thinking, is a cross reference of everybody’s top 10 list, and which model bikes show up the most.
> I’m sure the 35-37 Elgin Bluebird would be in the running for the most universally chosen bike.
> That doesn’t mean it’s the rarest, most valuable bike.
> It just means, it’s one of the most iconic bikes, because it has broad appeal among the most knowledgeable collectors.
> ...



I say Elgin Bluebird seems to get the nod. Do I win a 7-11 slurpee or something? Sorry if it seems like I'm continually trying to knock this thread off the rails, but it's like debating if Blondes are sexier than Brunettes.









						This Canadian city is known as the Slurpee Capital of the World
					

For some, Slurpees bring back memories of walking to the local 7-Eleven with friends to load up on sugar and, basically, ruin your dinner — but onl...




					www.freshdaily.ca


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 19, 2022)

Not a single Miami made bike on the list!!!!!!! Opinion opinions!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2022)

Nashman said:


> debating if Blondes are sexier than Brunettes.



They are not.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2022)

One of the reasons Blonds are considered more attractive dates back to the middle ages when you as a man would be lucky to *Meet* on average 6 women in your life time who would be considered marriage worthy. Remember, meet not date. Therefore you would need to decide quickly if you wanted to take her as a wife. As blonds tend to be of fairer complexion it was easier to see judge health of that person. An unhealthy  perhaps diseased  blond would show more discoloration in their face. As a woman with darker hair and complexion would be less likely to exhibit the same coloration in their face. Therefor blonds  have always been considered more attractive.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2022)

Sorry for the derail


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 20, 2022)

If Mr. Dixon's list were to be updated, the 1977-78 Breezer Series 1 would have to be added.  It's considered the first purpose-built mountain bike, and only 10 were built.  One changed hands within the last 5 years or so for $30k


----------

